# Goldie -



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Had a boy! Legs were backward, and it was a longer labour - but both are now doing well. I'm expecting a boy from gretel as well - got that whiff - don't think we will have any does this year - but as long as they are healthy.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! Glad they are both doing ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :clap: give the baby with the backwards legs... a B0-se shot...you can also brace them ..if you'd like.... to help speed up recovery..... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Glad that Goldie and her boy are doing well!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad they are both doing well now. Cant wait for photos!


----------

